# Exhaustion



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

This isnt really about relationships but I was wondering if any other women get extremely exhausted before their period? Every week before my period i get so tired i can sleep for 24 hrs at a time. i can only stay awake for a few hours before i feel exhausted again. the first day of my period is horrible and im extremely exhausted. its too much energy to talk or think, and my cramps are bad. If i can sleep as much as i need then im fine a few days after i start, but usually i cannot sleep much so im always a little tired. Is this normal? im 28 yrs old, 5'6", 130lbs. i take a multi vitamin daily, eat three or four times a day. the only thing i dont do is exercise regularly. 

im not interested in going to a doctor for it right now. i want to see if there's anything else that can be done for it. im kind of anti-medication.


----------



## sailorgirl (Jun 9, 2010)

Maybe you need a bit more iron in your diet? I think it wouldn't hurt to talk it over with your doctor.

As for myself I feel exhausted all the time, and have not noticed a change in that before or after my period.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I used to get extremely exhausted also. Honestly, the only thing that does help me is the working out. It also helped with my cramps as well. Made them less horrible. ( I had the kind of cramps that keep you balled up under a heating pad for two days lol) The gym, probably more specifically cardio, really helped lessen all of those things for me.


----------



## luvmydarling (Jul 1, 2010)

Like sailorgirl has mentioned, you need more iron. Consider taking iron supplements or include more iron in your diet. This happens with me too. I get so exhausted on the earlier day and the first day that I cannot do anything. I just feel like sleeping for 12-15 hours, while when i am my normal self i just sleep 6-7 hours daily(the usual night's sleep). I feel better when I take iron supplements.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

When I have period, I have no energy, totally weak, my mind can't think either. On those days, my posts are just rambling, I myself don't even know what I am saying. 

I don't just get tired, I get impatient too. Very easily to be irritated. On those days I don't have the ability to ignore the small stuff. 

I really dislike this part of a woman. 

But I read that we actually should be happy we still have period. when our periods stops, it is the real sign that we are entering the old age, skin starts to dry, organs start to become weak.................


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> When I have period, I have no energy, totally weak, my mind can't think either. On those days, my posts are just rambling, I myself don't even know what I am saying.
> 
> I don't just get tired, I get impatient too. Very easily to be irritated. On those days I don't have the ability to ignore the small stuff.
> 
> ...



I would GLADLY deal with some dry skin and old organs at this point. (I can moisturize, lol) I don't even care if it means I'm getting old. There are worse things in life. There is NOTHING about this to be glad about. 
I am 52...and still as regular as it gets. You can set your calendar by me. No signs of slowing down. I HATE IT. HATEHATEHATE it. It's been long enough, time for it to stop now. A lifetime of periods...it's gotta go. They can take it out, chop it up and feed it to the wolves for all I care (no offense to the Wolf lovers...my SO is one as well). Burn it. Give it to someone else. I don't CARE anymore, I just want it out.
I suffer every stinkin' month. Severe headaches, the fatigue is not to be believed...and there are things that one just doesn't type out in ANY public forum. Mood swings. Cramping that has me under a heating pad and downing Midol as often as the box will let me. I have tried everything under the sun..and I still suffer. 
OP...I can relate.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

major misfit said:


> I would GLADLY deal with some dry skin and old organs at this point. (I can moisturize, lol) I don't even care if it means I'm getting old. There are worse things in life. There is NOTHING about this to be glad about.


:rofl::iagree:

im looking forward to getting older. i know there's a pill out one can take that makes periods only a couple of days and if i didnt think i would get cancer from taking it, id do it! my periods are seven days long, every 20 days and i bleed heavily. i also have horrible cramps that leave me curled up in bed all day. luckily ive been off work the last three days so i was able to stay home for the worst of it this time. its just miserable when im forced to go all day like this. 

Thank you ladies for your replies. i know i need to start working out again. im sure that is a big part of it. but i dont know about taking a vitamin supplement because i already take a one-a-day women's vitamin that has 100% of my daily iron. if i take any additional iron i might overdose, which ive heard its really easy to over dose on iron.


----------



## lace5262 (Oct 13, 2010)

I get exausted and COLD. Cannot get warm at.all. As for cramps, I get a month on and a month off. So if I feel like I'm dying this month, I know I'll be okay next month. lol


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

My wife had TL, and since then, her cycles last about 1.5 weeks, which sucks for us, her for the uncomforableness, and me for no sex.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Rob774 said:


> My wife had TL, and since then, her cycles last about 1.5 weeks, which sucks for us, her for the uncomforableness, and me for no sex.


I was 42 when I'd had my tubal..after my last child..(didn't want to risk that again, even though I adore him). That was when mine amped up considerably. My mother and sister both had to have hysterectomies after tubals. Makes me wonder sometimes....


----------



## BoardNMom (Jan 10, 2011)

I have been this way a lot lately. It seems worse the last year than it had been before also. I'm 36 now and have a pretty full schedule so that probably doesn't help. I work full time, take a full time course load, coach 2 soccer teams, volunteer at my kids schools and try to keep up my workouts in between that and all my kids other activities. I have even had my iron checked before and tried vitamins. I do notice if I don't eat right and lay off of the soft drinks during that time it's even worse. I try to eat more fruits and drink more water and like DawnD suggested get more exercise. Somedays I'm so tired I have to make myself workout but if I do cardio those days I feel so much better after and have much more energy.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

BoardNMom said:


> I work full time, take a full time course load, coach 2 soccer teams, volunteer at my kids schools and try to keep up my workouts in between that and all my kids other activities.


wow. i dont think your exhaustion is a mystery. is there any way you could lighten the load a little?


----------



## BoardNMom (Jan 10, 2011)

LOL...well I have thought about it but then I sit around wondering what the heck to do. This is my last semester of school thank goodness so at least things will slow down a little. My dh is a sahd for now also which at least helps me out with the housework. I do think although it's hard though if I didn't exercise and try to eat healthy I'd be dragging even more. I noticed that I haven't eaten as well lately and that makes it even worse. 
Maybe take a look at what you are eating during that time. Try to avoid a lot of sugar or caffeine stuff like that. I read somewhere that can make things worse during that time of the month.


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

OMG. Two weeks before my period...stay away. I don't even know who I am. I've torn my husband apart really bad many times. After seeing my ob-gyn, she told me it was normal and will get worse as I get older. I was like wtf...but knowing the symptoms and that I wasn't just a lunatic really relieved both of us. Now I know how to control it and husband knows to be very nice and just listen or stay away.

...he also lets me sleep in when I'm on the period...cause I do get tired and crampy too. 

This is the only thing I don't like about being a woman...it's no fun.


----------



## FCHAVEZ (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a hard time waking up in the mornings to get to work when I am on my period and I go to bed earlier as well. This is because I do have low iron levels. A great iron supl. is slow fe.


----------

